# What’s a tide pool rock? Anyone have a picture? :O



## Bilaz (Aug 23, 2020)

I saw someone mention this in another thread and I have no idea what this is? Anyone have a picture? :O


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Aug 23, 2020)

The black rocks at the back corner of you beach, they have tide pools in them and are rocks.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Aug 23, 2020)

MayorofMapleton said:


> The black rocks at the back corner of you beach, they have tide pools in them and are rocks.



haha, it sounds like you have some. Not all islands have back corner rocks, or any for that matter, they have tidepools in them. I don’t have any. I believe that any of the large rock formations can have tidepools, but I’m not sure how common this is,

my husband has two or three tide pool rock on his island.
Sorry I don’t have any pictures. it’s just looks like little crevices  in the rock, with water in them.


----------



## hzl (Aug 23, 2020)

I think it's these lil pools that some people have on their beach rocks.


*disclaimer - not my image - taken from reddit*


----------



## Bilaz (Aug 23, 2020)

oOOOOOH!!!! AWESOME
I have exactly that in that exact same spot
how cooool DD thank you!!!


----------



## Lynnatchii (Aug 23, 2020)

They are really cool! Sadly I don't have them on my island T~T


----------



## amylsp (Aug 23, 2020)

I have two rocks with a tidal pool. I like the second one best because you can actually see down into it with the three layers. I wish the game would allow you to put something into the tidal pools like one of the small creatures you get from diving. 






	Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020

Just wanted to add, neither of these rocks are the back corner rocks, but rocks along the beach. My back corner rocks don't have any tidal pools.


----------



## Ras (Aug 23, 2020)

In handheld mode, it looks like a glitch.


----------



## Serabee (Aug 23, 2020)

I've got those on the rocks on the left side of my island!
...I've never found them that cool since they make them harder to decorate, and I assumed everyone had them 

	Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020



Ras said:


> In handheld mode, it looks like a glitch.


Umm... no? I don't think so at all... I only play in handheld mode (Switch Lite) and I've never thought it looked like a glitch. It always looked like little puddles/pools of water in the rocks.


----------



## Hypno KK (Aug 23, 2020)

Oh no, now I'm sad that I didn't know about these before. I probably would have reset to get some in my town.


----------



## Khaelis (Aug 23, 2020)

I think my island has like... four tide pool rocks. Kinda nuts I have so many.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Aug 23, 2020)

I have some of those, I wish they had little crabs or starfish in them tho


----------



## John Wick (Aug 23, 2020)

I don't have a single tide pool!


----------



## DragonLatios (Aug 23, 2020)

i think i have some i have to check but those do look neat


----------

